# Best of Best?



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Who would you consider to be the best prop builders in the home haunt community? 
Best at pnuematics, best static, best at finishing touches etc...
As to not hurt anyones feeling or cause problems feel free to PM me.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

PM sent, and NO I am not on my own list! LOL!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I sent a PM. Is this for Hauntcast?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I have often thought about the "best" list, and I think it would be cool to have a "best of" thread.....anyone else?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

best of sounds cool


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeesh, there's so many talented people here. I'll have to think about that and get back to you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's for Hauntcast.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Tough question... so many people good at different things.
Like Haunti said, LauriBeast for Mache but I like Dave of the Dead for creativity,,, so many others you could probably end up with a fair list of a 100 being the best at what they do. I will vote for myself as the one who spends and wastes the most money!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

IMHO starting up a thread like this is bound at some point to cause hard feelings. I'm sure talent can be recognized, and interviews sought without having to do this.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thats a tough question. I'll have to think about that for sure.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Please PM me instead of posting names because obviously some people are going to get offended or upset. Thanks!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

tonguesandwich said:


> I will vote for myself as the one who spends and wastes the most money!


That has to be one of the best posts ever ...in a good way though, made me laugh.

Ill vote for myself too, as the best of....give me time to think on that one...lol.


----------

